# Temporary Guppy homes



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

alright, these are about 1.5-2 gallon jars, the plastic is safe, I made sure of it. as for the rest, i have hornwort to filter out the ammonia, and an airstone to help aerate the water. I've been doing a waterchange about once every twelve hours, sometimes sooner if I think they need it. I was wanting to use one of these permanently for the male guppy, what type of filter and heater can I use?

also, looking for fry friendly plants, i've found a few that look interesting, Dwarf hair grass, Rotala Indica, Dwarf baby tears, and micro swords, feed back for any others will be great, I'm gonna be growing out the fry in a twenty gallon tank.


----------

